# Wct Precision Is On The Way...



## 7Pines (Feb 19, 2008)

Just ordered from Howard.

Incredibly sexy photos and impressions to follow.

It's as close to a 5513 as I'll even get, and I'm not the least

bit ashamed to say it!!!









I have both the Bond and desert tan 2-ring Zulu waiting in

the wings.

7Pines


----------



## grayman (May 25, 2006)

Excellent! Glad the comments to your earlier post were helpful. You won't be sorry. The regular model is great. The "modified" version should be just as good and look even more like the original. Why oh why did you have to start this thread? Now I've got the urge again.

Enjoy the incoming!


----------



## meow (Jan 26, 2008)

If that thing looks as good on a Bond strap in your photos as it does in my mind I may just have to follow suit!

-meow


----------



## 7Pines (Feb 19, 2008)

I decided to go with the WCT Precision mod, which is no-date, domed sapphire

and Mercedes/stick & ball hands.

Marx states that he doesn't like to make too many of them, as they really do look

like the 5513, but since I'm in no position to pay $4,000 for the "Bond Rolex,"

that's just fine by me.

Man, I can hardly wait to see it.

Dan


----------



## 7Pines (Feb 19, 2008)

Fer cryin' out loud...when you're waiting for a watch to arrive in the mail, next-day air isn't fast enough!!!

Still no sign of the Precision.









I don't smoke, but if I did, I'd be pacing back and forth, pounding heaters like an expectant dad outside

a hospital delivery room.

"Congratulations, Mr. Brown, it's a watch!"









Dan


----------



## White Horse (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey all:

I am a new WCT modified precision owner and couldn't be happier. I also ordered the Bond Zulu, the Desert tan Zulu and the Bond NATO. The Bond Zulu looks the best in my opinion.

I had the recent opportunity to take a photo:










-White Horse


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

7Pines said:


> Just ordered from Howard.
> 
> Incredibly sexy photos and impressions to follow.
> 
> ...


7Pines, if you ordered it from RLT Watches that is Roy. I just modify watches for some guys here.

Congrats on the Precision it's a lovely piece.


----------



## 7Pines (Feb 19, 2008)

That shot is GREAT!!! HA!

I'm having some, ah, technical difficulties relating to my much awaited and anticipated

Precision mod. That's all I'm willing to say at this time.

Dan


----------



## 7Pines (Feb 19, 2008)

White Horse,

My computer's acting up. I attempted to edit my last post to include a message that I'd like

you to email me. Looks as though it didn't take. so, please email me. I have some questions

regarding your Precision mod.

[email protected]

Thanks my friend!

Dan


----------



## stevoc (Dec 18, 2006)

strange_too said:


> 7Pines said:
> 
> 
> > Just ordered from Howard.
> ...


I think the Howard he refers to is Howard Marx, owner of Westcoasttime (WCT).


----------

